# Best Statuses So Far...



## TarionzCousin

What are some of the "best" statuses you've seen so far?

For me, best equals funniest, but don't let me limit your options.


----------



## weem

I haven't seen any here that really stick out to me.

I like simplicity though. I saw a list of funny facebook status's one time and one of them was "what happens when I type here". Really simple stuff like that makes me chuckle.


----------



## darjr

Statuses?


----------



## TarionzCousin

darjr said:


> Statuses?



That little, recent addition underneath your user name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've seen a few variations on the "iz in yur lair, steelin' yur stuff" meme, most of which are at least amusing...but I can't say I've been paying a whole lot of attention to most of them.


----------



## darjr

TarionzCousin said:


> That little, recent addition underneath your user name.




I have no status.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's just you being contrarian.


----------



## Rel

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's just you being contrarian.




I hate people like that.


----------



## renau1g

weem's has made me chuckle (his current one), but yeah, I haven't had too many jump out at me


----------



## Bullgrit

Status text is just so self-serving.

Bullgrit


----------



## Rel

Bullgrit said:


> Status text is just so self-serving.
> 
> Bullgrit




Don't you think that's a bit of an overgeneralization?


----------



## weem

renau1g said:


> weem's has made me chuckle (his current one), but yeah, I haven't had too many jump out at me




Hehe, "EiTkoCaT wuz here..."

But did you see the image to go with it?


----------



## renau1g

"You must spread around XP..." *sigh* 

Yeah, very nice work indeed


----------



## weem

I should clarify - I stole the cat from some website (didn't make him myself) - I did add the matrix code, and EN World logo though, hehe. And the words of course


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I wonder who will be the first to rickroll someone with their status...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wonder who will be the first to rickroll someone with their status...




Not sure... but Blackrat did several hours ago... bastard.


----------



## TarionzCousin

If only Relique du Madde would update his status more often. I need to know what he's doing at all times! Is he available to tend to my farm???


----------



## Piratecat

Rel said:


> Don't you think that's a bit of an overgeneralization?



No, Rel. I think yours is right on!

In separate news, I can apparently edit other peoples' statuses. Coool.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> No, Rel. I think yours is right on!
> 
> In separate news, I can apparently edit other peoples' statuses. Coool.




That's pretty harsh dude.


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:


> In separate news, I can apparently edit other peoples' statuses. Coool.



 Now that is a feature that might make this place more amusing.

I do hope mods make use of this discovery early & often.

"_... like Rel's mom_", -- N


----------



## Piratecat

No. I would never abuse my power that way. It would be _wrong_.


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:


> No. I would never abuse my power that way. It would be _wrong_.



 Thank goodness. Otherwise I might have to adjust my sig to compensate.

"_Whew_", -- N


----------



## weem

Piratecat said:


> In separate news, I can apparently edit other peoples' statuses. Coool.




Oh that would indeed be fun... 



Piratecat said:


> No. I would never abuse my power that way. It would be wrong.




Being wrong is the new "right"... or so I am told


----------



## Morrus

Piratecat said:


> In separate news, I can apparently edit other peoples' statuses. Coool.




That would be_ awful_...


----------



## TarionzCousin

IMHO, Rel is winning the status battle so far. 

"Piratecat loves Bridget Jones" is deliciously cruel.
"Rel owes Piratecat one (1) mule" serves to remind Piratecat that he was blessed to be in that game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

TarionzCousin said:


> If only Relique du Madde would update his status more often. I need to know what he's doing at all times! Is he available to tend to my farm???




Only if you can tend my graveyard (yeah.. I took advantage of farmtown's holloween update before I quit the game).


----------



## TarionzCousin

Relique du Madde said:


> Only if you can tend my graveyard (yeah.. I took advantage of farmtown's holloween update before I quit the game).



Sorry. See my latest status.


----------



## Piratecat

Morrus said:


> That would be_ awful_...



Damn it!

How did you know?

EDIT: I really want to change Morrus's status to "wants you to add his mom to the new locater", but I've got the teensiest bit too much decorum for it. Well, that and the auto-banning.


----------



## Piratecat

TarionzCousin said:


> Sorry. See my latest status.



...that's a typo, right?


----------



## Rel

In the spirit of crap rolling downhill, why is it that the admins can edit my status but I can't edit that of the plebeians?!


----------



## darjr

Plebeianess is relative?


----------



## Seonaid

Piratecat said:


> No. I would never abuse my power that way. It would be _wrong_.






Rel said:


> In the spirit of crap rolling downhill, why is it that the admins can edit my status but I can't edit that of the plebeians?!



:laughat:


----------



## stonegod

Rel said:


> In the spirit of crap rolling downhill, why is it that the admins can edit my status but I can't edit that of the plebeians?!



New Super-Platinum subscriber feature?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Piratecat said:


> ...that's a typo, right?



Not anymore. My status suddenly got awesome!


----------



## weem

TarionzCousin said:


> Not anymore. My status suddenly got awesome!






> TarionzCousin
> is no longer farting.




Nice, hehe.

I guess I missed what it was before.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

> TarionzCousin
> is no longer farting.





Status non flatus est.


(pardon my pseudo-Latin.)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, will we get statues on CM, too. And a vBulletin feature for it?

Though... We have Titles already. Might be redundant?


----------



## Seonaid

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, will we get statues on CM, too. And a vBulletin feature for it?
> 
> Though... We have Titles already. Might be redundant?



I'm pretty sure that would be redundant . . .


----------



## weem

Awww, my status was just changed (by someone other than me), hehe.

(I have changed it from what it was changed to fyi).

I thought it was funny, given PC's previous post    (but I understand).


----------



## TarionzCousin

weem said:


> Awww, my status was just changed (by someone other than me), hehe.



Do you think _*I*_ changed my status to "is no longer farting"?


----------



## Morrus

TarionzCousin said:


> Do you think _*I*_ changed my status to "is no longer farting"?




You have nothing to worry about compared to mine...


----------



## darjr

Who's the gremlin?


----------



## Piratecat

Hey, when the heck did I shrink? I call foul!


----------



## renau1g

Awwww....Morrus, with you loving Glittery Vampires does that mean we'll be seeing them shortly in the new AP from EN Publishing? I sure hope so... man if Eddie & co. are in the game you'll make me a happy panda, especially if there are angst-ridden werewolf in it


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here's a cute one...



> *James Jacobs*
> is hiding from the chupacabras.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Morrus said:


> You have nothing to worry about compared to mine..."Morrus prefers glittery vampires"



Yeah, but yours is true!


----------



## Seonaid

TarionzCousin said:


> Yeah, but yours is true!



Are you saying you're still farting? Eww.


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:


> Hey, when the heck did I shrink? I call foul!



 Maybe he's not counting your peg legs... or maybe you have termites.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## TarionzCousin

Seonaid said:


> Are you saying you're still farting? Eww.



Sheesh. You marry someone who never farts and suddenly it's like you've won the lottery. 

/summon JC


----------



## Merkuri

Seonaid said:


> Are you saying you're still farting? Eww.




As long as he stays on the other side of the monitor I'm fine with that.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## Seonaid

El Mahdi said:


> Can we get a mod to open a window or something?



How are you a community supporter x2?!?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Seonaid said:


> How are you a community supporter x2?!?



Maybe he got the EPIC subscription.

Or whatever it would be called now...


----------



## jaerdaph

Seonaid said:


> How are you a community supporter x2?!?




Maybe his farts don't stink?


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## TarionzCousin

Merkuri said:


> As long as he stays on the other side of the monitor I'm fine with that.






El Mahdi said:


> Can we get a mod to open a window or something?



FLOWERS! THEY SMELL LIKE FLOWERS!!! 


In other news, I want to suggest that the default status be changed from "has no status" to something else. 

Some suggestions:
* plays the badwrongfun way
* is allergic to bathing
* always rolls a "1"
* loves 4E sooooooooooo much it hurts
* owes Morrus money
* is naked right now
* is busy watching sparkly vampires on TV


----------



## Seonaid

Seconded!


----------



## Merkuri

TarionzCousin said:


> FLOWERS! THEY SMELL LIKE FLOWERS!!!




Like this type of flower?

Titan arum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## renau1g

TarionzCousin said:


> FLOWERS! THEY SMELL LIKE FLOWERS!!!




If you're having problems with the farting you should try these "pills that make your bowel movements smell like bakery fresh cinnamon rolls". Only beautiful people will know what I'm talking about...normies...


----------



## TarionzCousin

This is all PirateCat's fault!

CURSE YOU PKITTY AND YOUR AMAZING MODLIKE POWERS!


----------



## weem

> *Merkuri*
> _is newly married!_




Grats btw!

Relatively new to the marriage thing myself (1 and a half years now)...

...though we have been together a total of 8.5 years now


----------



## Merkuri

weem said:


> Grats btw!
> 
> Relatively new to the marriage thing myself (1 and a half years now)...
> 
> ...though we have been together a total of 8.5 years now




Thanks!  We got married last Saturday, though we'd been together for almost six years before that.  Would have gotten married sooner but the hubby was still going through college and he would have gotten less financial aid if they were able to look at my income.


----------



## Merkuri

I think if we go by amount of XP given, my status has been voted as the best. 

Thanks for the congrats, all.


----------



## stonegod

Apparently my Portal reference is a bit too oblique...


----------



## Pbartender

stonegod said:


> Apparently my Portal reference is a bit too oblique...




Join the club.


----------



## weem

stonegod said:


> Apparently my Portal reference is a bit too oblique...




I have yet to play that *flinches*

It's still free for a little white right? hehe


----------



## Merkuri

weem said:


> I have yet to play that *flinches*
> 
> It's still free for a little white right? hehe




Yes, you've got a little less than a week.  Go get it, now!  I finished the "plot" maps in 3 days and am playing through the bonus maps.  If I had been a little quicker and less tired at the last level I would have finished it in just two.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I've noticed a trend in this thread lately. People ask questions and are answered via XP.

Does anyone else see that happening here?


----------



## Seonaid

TarionzCousin said:


> I've noticed a trend in this thread lately. People ask questions and are answered via XP.
> 
> Does anyone else see that happening here?



I would answer your question, but I must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to you again.


----------



## Pbartender

TarionzCousin said:


> Does anyone else see that happening here?




See what happening here?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Pbartender said:


> See what happening here?



That's okay; I couldn't find your David Bowie reference either.


----------



## MerricB

Alas, I haven't got internet access from home at present, which explains my current frustrated status.

Interesting fact: The plural of Status is... Status. Good old Latin. Sure to confuse people as to plurals any time you like. Of course, if you're in America, the extra "es" is considered correct, but as Morrus isn't, the title of this thread must be considered wrong. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> I've noticed a trend in this thread lately. People ask questions and are answered via XP.
> 
> Does anyone else see that happening here?




Yep, and I pointed it out in another thread in Meta.


----------



## Pbartender

TarionzCousin said:


> That's okay; I couldn't find your David Bowie reference either.




If you say so, Wiggum.


----------



## Baumi

My Status is awesome


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

No one would dare mess with my status.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

MerricB said:


> Alas, I haven't got internet access from home at present, which explains my current frustrated status.




That sucks.  I'm amazed how dependent I am on the internet now for...everything.  The idea of losing access to it for any significant stretch of time is actually a little scary.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Is this thread as perplexing and meandering as it looks?  
Because it certainly looks perplexing and meandering to me.


----------



## Pbartender

the_orc_within said:


> Is this thread as perplexing and meandering as it looks?




It's worse than that...  It's DEAD, Jim!


----------



## Elodan

the_orc_within said:


> Is this thread as perplexing and meandering as it looks?
> Because it certainly looks perplexing and meandering to me.




Nothing wrong with a good meander.


----------



## TarionzCousin

the_orc_within said:


> Is this thread as perplexing and meandering as it looks?
> Because it certainly looks perplexing and meandering to me.



No the thread is amazingly coherent and insightful; it must be you.


----------



## renau1g

the_orc_within said:


> Is this thread as perplexing and meandering as it looks?
> Because it certainly looks perplexing and meandering to me.




“It is plain they are not soldiers from their haphazard way of walking. They do not seem to be joking loudly or singing as they advance.”


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Ah, so they appeared to be neither dawdling nor sallying forth, with expressions of grim determination and indeterminate grimness.  Which is why the gold monkey statuette was in the dead mule's gullet: because _they weren't the nymph's boots of teleportation after all!_

Gotcha!  Thanks for clearing that up, everyone.


----------



## Pbartender

Elodan said:


> Nothing wrong with a good meander.




Meand-her?  I hardly know her!


----------



## Jdvn1

I should keep my status updated with my character's status.

Or my players' characters' statuses.

(That should be pronounced 'playerses characterses statuseses')


----------



## weem

Jdvn1 said:


> I should keep my status updated with my character's status.
> 
> Or my players' characters' statuses.
> 
> (That should be pronounced 'playerses characterses statuseses')




*Paragon Tier Feat*

ENWorld Status Shift
*Prerequisite:* EN World Member, _Edit Status_ forum feature
*Benefit:* When your character gains a condition from an enemy, that condition can be transfered to your forum status until the end of the encounter.


----------



## renau1g

Damn...only paragon tier members can get it? I'm too poor for that...


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I'm only level 5!

I'm glad I don't swap statuses with my forum status.


----------



## Mark

Go, Team!


----------

